# bad egg beaters?



## r0dxx (Dec 12, 2005)

what happens if you have bad egg beaters (gone bad, past expiration, anything else) 

I've had a stomach ache all day  I'm not sure if it was from those, but that's the only thing i can think of cause the only other thing i had was a tuna sandwich soo far with olive oil. Maybe it's just finals tommorow, but i dunno?


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 12, 2005)

ew finals
you just gave me a stomach ache
bastard!

probably did come from the egg...... tuna doesnt really go bad easy and you probably would have noticed if the bread of expired also....


----------



## r0dxx (Dec 12, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> ew finals
> you just gave me a stomach ache
> bastard!
> 
> probably did come from the egg...... tuna doesnt really go bad easy and you probably would have noticed if the bread of expired also....



Am i going to be sick, or just a stomach ache?


----------



## cha (Dec 12, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Am i going to be sick, or just a stomach ache?



I got stomach cramps/gas all the time from eating egg beater so I stopped.


----------



## r0dxx (Dec 12, 2005)

cha said:
			
		

> I got stomach cramps/gas all the time from eating egg beater so I stopped.



Really? I think I am getting the same exact thing...It seems like whenever I have them, I get a stomach ache. At first I thought it was a coincidence, but now I realize I think it's everytime I have egg beaters.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 12, 2005)

I've been doing hardcore studying for finals too lately and have been feeling like total shit today and the last two days. I think it might be the stress.


----------

